# strength training of external anal sphincter and levaotor ani via electrical stimulation



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello friends

I brought a TENS machine (although technically it is transmucosal not transcutaneous) with anal electrode. This product was marketed for urinary incontinence, and you have to by the anal probe separately. The accompanying text states 4 weeks before improvements are seen. The electrical stimulation is currently at 50/100 power, and it hurts a lot. Like someone has released angry biting ants into your anal canal. I think it is now over 1 week of using it, and things feel a lot stronger for a few hours after the 20 mins I use it per day. Actually it is hard to remove to probe after because the muscles are so...well I would use term "pumped", but maybe that is misleading. [On the subject, just as an FYI friends, there is weak and limited evidence that anoreceptive intercourse leads to lowered resting anal canal pressures]. It is hurting a bit less each time I use it, so hopefully I will be able to use the max power without pain eventually. This whole venture was based on the systematic review posted below and essentially this reasoning:

The anal sphincters are not technically part of the pelvic floor muscle group (anal sphincter exercises may be technically differentiated from pelvic floor exercises), but the external anal sphincter is a voluntary, striated muscle which therefore can be strengthened or re-educated (biofeedback) in the same manner as levator ani. The internal anal sphincter is an involuntary, smooth muscle which contributes the majority of the resting tone of the anal canal (55%), whereas the external sphincter contributes only (30%). Some have suggested that resting tone of the anal canal can be increased with sphincter exercises. Obviously the maximal squeeze pressure of the anal canal will be improved, as this a function of the voluntary contraction, but I believe the resting tone is more important as this is what mostly keeps gas/liquid continence at times when not consciously contracting.
http://www.ncbi.nlm....pubmed/17636665
http://www.ncbi.nlm....pubmed/22786479
I will post here again if there has been any impact on odor, I need to go on the train tomorrow so this will be a great opportunity to test that.


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

**Addendum

typo in title: Levator ani (not Levaotor)

Apologies for any offense caused


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

I have bloating in the lower left abdomen again. Still some mucus...less? I grew up with this, used to have so much gas I would hold it in for whole lessons and lectures for fear of noise and/or smell. Then bloating stopped and then smell symptom started...gradually over years mind. Maybe pudednal nerve stretched and damaged from chronic rectal distension? leading to IAS dysfunction. EAS feels more bulky, and much stronger. Worth the pain hopefully...still yet to decide on odor symptom, I have adapted so well to ignore laughter and comments when in public it is hard to even tell anymore.


----------

